# Received my 13' 6-10 Cast Pro



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

I received my 13' Cast Pro 6-10 oz unit today. It looks great. I would normally be done with fishing until fall at this point --- but I know I need a trip to the beach now --- I can't wait to fire this baby up!!

Since it is Tommy's design I expect my casts to be around 700'. 

I'll let you all know.

Cheers,

Biggestsquid

"you fish and then you die ---- or don't fish and die anyway --- your choice"


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Looking forward to your feedback and review!!

Tommy


----------

